# Oblivion Crashes at main menu selection



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello I am new to the forums and this is my first post. I have recently reinstalled Oblivion on my PC. I had it installed before and it always use to work just fine. But now I am having problems. The game installs fine, no issues during installation. However, when I go to play the game and the main menu comes up, there is no background music playing. I do however hear the sound effects when I roll over the selections (New, Load, Options, Credits, Exit). When I make one of these selections, the game freezes and I am forced to improperly shut down my computer. I have never had this problem with any other games. I have read and completed all of the steps 1-8 posted in the beginners thread. Here are my system diagnostics. I have no background applications running when I go to play the game. I have called Bethesda tech support but the issue still has not been resolved. Any solutions or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/14/2007, 18:50:35
       Machine name: LINK
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.                
       System Model: Dimension 8400               
               BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A05
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 1022MB RAM
          Page File: 267MB used, 2189MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: The file P17.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Radeon X1600/X1650 Series 
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x71C2)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71C2&SUBSYS_23421002&REV_00
   Display Memory: 512.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6719 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 8/21/2007 22:07:59, 268800 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 8/21/2007 22:07:39, 2417664 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-3282-11CF-8D69-4803A1C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x71C2
        SubSys ID: 0x23421002
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10071102&REV_00
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: P17.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0315 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: No
          Date and Size: 6/9/2004 13:16:00, 840960 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Creative
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 4000, 96000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 64, 63
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 64, 63
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: Yes
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: P17.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0315 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 6/9/2004 13:16:00, 840960 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Creative SoundFont Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x265A
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 00:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 02:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC016
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:58:34, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 14:48:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 02:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:58:34, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 40.9 GB
Total Space: 148.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3160023AS

      Drive: D:
      Model: _NEC DVD+-RW ND-3530A
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 49536 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8483B
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 49536 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: KU7673D YSO025I SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 49536 bytes

      Drive: G:
      Model: KU7673D YSO025I SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 49536 bytes

      Drive: H:
      Model: KU7673D YSO025I SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 49536 bytes

      Drive: I:
      Model: KU7673D YSO025I SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266F&SUBSYS_01771028&REV_03\3&172E68DD&0&F9
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM SMBus Controller - 266A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266A&SUBSYS_01771028&REV_03\3&172E68DD&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2662
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2662&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&172E68DD&0&E1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2660&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&172E68DD&0&E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265C&SUBSYS_01771028&REV_03\3&172E68DD&0&EF
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265B&SUBSYS_01771028&REV_03\3&172E68DD&0&EB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265A&SUBSYS_01771028&REV_03\3&172E68DD&0&EA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2659&SUBSYS_01771028&REV_03\3&172E68DD&0&E9
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2658&SUBSYS_01771028&REV_03\3&172E68DD&0&E8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FR SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2652&SUBSYS_01771028&REV_03\3&172E68DD&0&FA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB LPC Interface Controller - 2640
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2640&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&172E68DD&0&F8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 925X/XE PCI Express Root Port - 2585
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2585&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_04\3&172E68DD&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 925X/XE Memory Controller Hub - 2584
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2584&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_04\3&172E68DD&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_D3\3&172E68DD&0&F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1677&SUBSYS_01771028&REV_01\4&1D7EFF9E&0&00E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_30441106&REV_46\4&10416D21&0&00F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:10:10, 61056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:10:08, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 61824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 60800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 14:46:40, 6400 bytes

     Name: Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10071102&REV_00\4&10416D21&0&10F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Radeon X1600/1650 Series Secondary
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71E2&SUBSYS_23431002&REV_00\4&16EC1A1&0&0108
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6719 (English), 8/21/2007 22:07:39, 2417664 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English), 8/21/2007 21:13:01, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 8/21/2007 22:33:04, 46432 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativckxx.vp, 5/30/2007 12:43:05, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 4/18/2007 08:19:24, 929 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 4/18/2007 08:19:24, 1311202 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 4/18/2007 08:19:50, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6719 (English), 8/21/2007 22:07:59, 268800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0350 (English), 8/21/2007 21:11:38, 450560 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 8/21/2007 21:59:04, 26112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0523 (English), 8/21/2007 21:47:23, 3091392 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0164 (English), 8/21/2007 21:35:39, 1586816 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 8/14/2007 17:11:53, 156671 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 12/16/2006 22:30:22, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva5x.dat, 6/26/2007 21:30:45, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva6x.dat, 6/26/2007 21:30:45, 972072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 8/21/2007 21:56:19, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 8/21/2007 21:17:54, 17408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 12:01:04, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4176 (English), 8/21/2007 21:57:14, 487424 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4175 (English), 8/21/2007 21:58:42, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2522 (English), 8/21/2007 21:59:26, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.14.0001.0016 (English), 3/23/2007 16:23:23, 77824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2512 (English), 8/21/2007 21:58:56, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0064 (English), 8/21/2007 21:19:38, 266240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 4/11/2007 21:33:47, 7069 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.2789.38075 (English), 8/21/2007 22:09:12, 352256 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.6847 (English), 8/21/2007 21:21:01, 5435392 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.0001 (English), 8/21/2007 21:15:37, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx2.dll, 6.14.0010.6847 (English), 8/21/2007 21:48:15, 8306688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4005 (English), 8/21/2007 22:07:22, 307200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 5/3/2007 13:52:52, 11557 bytes

     Name: Radeon X1600/X1650 Series 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71C2&SUBSYS_23421002&REV_00\4&16EC1A1&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6719 (English), 8/21/2007 22:07:39, 2417664 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English), 8/21/2007 21:13:01, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 8/21/2007 22:33:04, 46432 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativckxx.vp, 5/30/2007 12:43:05, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 4/18/2007 08:19:24, 929 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 4/18/2007 08:19:24, 1311202 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 4/18/2007 08:19:50, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6719 (English), 8/21/2007 22:07:59, 268800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0350 (English), 8/21/2007 21:11:38, 450560 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 8/21/2007 21:59:04, 26112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0523 (English), 8/21/2007 21:47:23, 3091392 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0164 (English), 8/21/2007 21:35:39, 1586816 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 8/14/2007 17:11:53, 156671 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 12/16/2006 22:30:22, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva5x.dat, 6/26/2007 21:30:45, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva6x.dat, 6/26/2007 21:30:45, 972072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 8/21/2007 21:56:19, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 8/21/2007 21:17:54, 17408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 12:01:04, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4176 (English), 8/21/2007 21:57:14, 487424 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4175 (English), 8/21/2007 21:58:42, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2522 (English), 8/21/2007 21:59:26, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.14.0001.0016 (English), 3/23/2007 16:23:23, 77824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2512 (English), 8/21/2007 21:58:56, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0064 (English), 8/21/2007 21:19:38, 266240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 4/11/2007 21:33:47, 7069 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.2789.38075 (English), 8/21/2007 22:09:12, 352256 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.6847 (English), 8/21/2007 21:21:01, 5435392 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.0001 (English), 8/21/2007 21:15:37, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx2.dll, 6.14.0010.6847 (English), 8/21/2007 21:48:15, 8306688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4005 (English), 8/21/2007 22:07:22, 307200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 5/3/2007 13:52:52, 11557 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2032 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 14:11:14 1224704 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 9/14/2007 13:01:51 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 9/12/2007 13:05:13 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 9/12/2007 13:05:13 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 9/12/2007 13:05:14 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 9/12/2007 13:05:14 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 9/12/2007 13:05:15 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 9/14/2007 13:01:51 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 9/12/2007 13:05:15 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 9/12/2007 13:05:15 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 9/12/2007 13:05:15 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 9/12/2007 13:05:19 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/14/2007 13:01:51 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/14/2007 13:01:51 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/14/2007 13:01:51 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/14/2007 13:01:52 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/14/2007 13:01:50 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/14/2007 13:01:51 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/14/2007 13:01:50 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 04:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2749 English Final Retail 8/29/2005 23:54:26 1287168 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 09:52:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:58:40 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:58:42 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:58:42 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:58:40 5504 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:58 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:10:14 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:10:14 15360 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1428480 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:10:18 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:10:30 85376 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:10:18 17024 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 17408 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:58 61952 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:58 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:58 90624 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:48 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:10:22 19328 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 50688 bytes
    msdv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:10:00 51328 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Zune AAC Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Microsoft Zune Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Creative LiveRecording Filter,0x00400000,0,1,LiveRec.ax,2.01.0001.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WAV Dest Trial,0x00200000,0,0,WavD2Try.dll,1.01.0000.3463
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Creative Wave Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WavWrite.ax,2.00.0001.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Creative MLP Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,MlpSrc.ax,2.00.0000.0000
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0002.0001
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Audio Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmprevu.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Creative NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NvfSrc.ax,1.00.0006.0000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Cucusoft DataExtractor 3,0x00200000,1,0,,
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,,
Photo Story 2 Trial Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,PSSF2Try.dll,1.01.0000.3463
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
CT Null Render Filter,0x00200000,1,0,NullRndr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CT Time-Scaling filter,0x00100000,1,1,TimeScal.ax,2.02.0000.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Cucusoft Transparent A,0x00200000,1,1,,
Nero Resize,0x00200000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.02.0000.0027
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Essien R&D MPEG Writer Filter,0x00200000,2,0,mpgfiltr.ax,2.05.0001.0000
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.02.0000.0027
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,viscomwave.dll,9.00.0000.0000
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,,
WMS Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTWMSFLT.DLL,1.12.0001.0000
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,ZuneSrcWrp.dll,1.03.5728.0000
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.02.0000.0027
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.02.0000.0027
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
PCM to EXT,0x00200000,0,0,Pcm2Ext.ax,5.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Disk Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmedque.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.02.0000.0027
CT Karaoke filter,0x00100000,1,1,Karaoke.ax,2.00.0000.0003
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0002.0001
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Creative MP3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,Mp3Src.ax,2.00.0004.0000
Color Converter,0x00200000,1,1,declrds.ax,9.00.0000.2980
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
XviD MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,4,NeDVD.ax,4.02.0000.0027
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,,
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.02.0000.0027
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.06.0001.0004
Creative AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Src.ax,1.01.0000.0000
Nero Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioConv.ax,4.02.0000.0027
CT SmartVolumeManagement filter,0x00100000,1,1,DSCompr.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.02.0000.0027
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Creative MP3 Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MP3Write.ax,1.02.0001.0000
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.02.0000.0027
DivX Demux,0x00600000,1,0,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0028
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.02.0000.0027
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
RealAudio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,,
ffdshow VFW decoder helper,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0000.0001
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x06602000,2,3,,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Cucusoft Transparent,0x00200000,1,1,,
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,,
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.02.0000.0027
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Creative MP3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTMP3SFT.DLL,1.00.0010.0000
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Noise Reduction,0x00100000,1,1,NoisRedu.ax,3.00.0000.0002
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmesrcwp.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
DivX Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0028
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Creative WMA Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WMAWrite.ax,2.01.0001.0000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.02.0000.0027
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Creative WMA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,WmaSrc.ax,2.00.0004.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.02.0000.0027
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.1145
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.02.0000.0027
NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTNVFFLT.DLL,1.00.0000.0000
Video Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmprevu.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,4.02.0000.0027
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.4418
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder DELL 5.3,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.0818
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.1305
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.1305
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,5.00.0000.1305
CyberLink DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,5.03.0000.0803
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,claud.ax,6.00.0000.1006
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.02.0000.0027
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Zune H.264 Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,ZuneH264dec.dll,1.03.5728.0000
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,,
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Creative CDDA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CDDA.ax,2.01.0001.0000
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.02.0000.0027
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Sonic Cinemaster® DS VCD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,CinemasterVCDNav.dll,1.00.0000.0170
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.02.0000.0027
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Lexicon Pantheon,0x00200000,1,1,Pantheon.dll,1.10.0000.0017
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Cakewalk FXPad,0x00200000,1,1,FXPad.dll,1.00.0000.0000
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Cakewalk Buffer Size Matcher,0x00200000,1,1,BufMatch.ax,11.02.0000.0005
Cakewalk Pitch Shifter,0x00200000,1,1,Pitch.Ax,11.02.0000.0005
Cakewalk Parametric EQ,0x00200000,1,1,ParametricEq.Ax,11.02.0000.0005
Cakewalk Delay,0x00200000,1,1,StereoDelay.Ax,11.02.0000.0005
Cakewalk Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,StereoDelay.Ax,11.02.0000.0005
Cakewalk Flanger,0x00200000,1,1,StereoDelay.Ax,11.02.0000.0005
Cakewalk Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,StereoReverb.Ax,11.02.0000.0005
Cakewalk Time/Pitch Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,Stretch.ax,11.02.0000.0005
Tassman SE,0x00200000,1,1,TassDirectX SE.dll,2.00.0000.0000

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.02.0000.0027
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX® 6.6.1 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MainConcept DV Codec 2.0.4,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V3,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XviD MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX® 6.6.1 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
SHARP G.726,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
NCT ALF2 CD,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
AC-3 ACM Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

Audio Capture Sources:
Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Creative SoundFont Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Creative SoundFont Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,cladr.ax,5.00.0000.2212
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DirectSound: Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Creative SoundFont Synth,0x00200000,7,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit,0x00200000,9,2,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
```


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

reinstalling oblivion has been troublesome for many.have you installed any of the official patches yet?


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes, I have installed the latest patch. 1.2.0416. I have also installed the lasted video card drivers.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

when you uninstalled oblivion did you delete all the files for it.


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

yes i even ran a regedit and got rid of all files


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you made any other changes from the last time you played oblivion.like different drivers etc.


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

I believe the only thing I changed was my video card driver. I downloaded the latest driver.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try the omega drivers thats what i always used with ati cards,and never had problems with them.


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks i'll try it


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i hope that helps ya let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I installed the new drivers and I am still having the same problem with Oblivion. All my other games work fine (Bioshock, Halo, etc...). At least now I know that the video card driver is not the problem. Thanks for clarifying this and referring me to the new drivers.

Anthony


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have oblivion installed by itself,or do you have some mods loaded on it?


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have absolutely no mods


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

another thing are you overclocked any at all when i was reading the oblivion tweak guide. they said the game was very sensitive to overclocking.


edit: my bad probably not locked bios on a dell.


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes I am unable to do any overclocking


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you run disk cleanup,and defragment?oblivion loves a defragmented drive.also have you scanned for viruses,and spyware?


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have not done any of these yet. I will try


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

May I ask what Bethesda said in response to your problem, if anything?


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

All Bethesda told me to do was close all running background applications. I did this but it did not resolve the issue. They sent me an email describing the steps in order to close the running background programs and I followed them all. I defragmented my hard drive but am still having the same issues. This may not help, but after I dfragmented my hard drive, the report said that it was unable to defrag some of my files. One of the files was:
*Oblivion - Voices2.bsa *located in C:\Program Files\Bethesda Softworks\Oblivion\Data.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

one thing i have seen happen on oblivion with only 1 gig of ram.when you install it,and it gets to the end of the install.does the installer window stick open for say 5 or so minutes.if you have this happen never force that to close it will botch the install.


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have never seen this happen before. The installation process always went just fine.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

it was unable to defrag some of my files. One of the files was:
Oblivion - Voices2.bsa located in C:\Program Files\Bethesda Softworks\Oblivion\Data.


sounds like a corrupted file.i think i would try another reinstall.during the reinstall i would kill off the net connection,and any anti-virus software you have.


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks, I'll give this a try.


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I reinstalled Oblivion with the Internet unconnected and no virus or spyware protection turned on and I am still getting the same result. I even saved the game files in somewhere other than program files but it didn't help.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

here is another thing i forgot about.do you have any infrared devices hooked to your pc?


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

No. Absolutely no wireless or infrared devices. However, I do have an optical mouse.


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

I just took a look at the Oblivion DVD. It has several scratches on it. How do I know if this is the problem because regardless of the scratches, the game still installed fine?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i kinda doubt it my disc has some scratches to,and plays/installs fine.


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

alright, thanks


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Sound Tab 1: The file P17.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.


this is something from you dxdiag report.have you tried to update your sound driver yet?


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

No I have never updated my sound driver. What exactly do I have to do here?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

thats no more difficult than updating the video driver.just goto dell look up your pc look for newer drivers for the sound.download them then uninstall the one on there first.lastly just install the updated driver you just downloaded.


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

how do i uninstall the previous drivers?


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

I reinstalled my sound card driver and it fixed the P17.sys file in the dxdiag. I have a Sound Blaster Live 24 sound card and I can't find any upgrades or patches that I can use for a dimension 8400. I don't know if this will help or not though.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok i didnt know what sound card you were useing.did updating those drivers help the game problem any?


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

All I did was reinstall my current sound driver. I can not seem to find any updates. This however, did not solve the game issue.


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I got my sound driver updated but this didn't seem to help matters.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

im kinda at a loss here.im gonna look around a bit on the net,and see what i can find.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

here is something i found while researching your problem. 

Today I fixed Oblivion's random crashing problems on my main gaming rig. To fix the random crashing I ended up uninstalling all but the most basic audio and video codecs. Here is how it's done, but be warned, if you don't know what you are doing you might trash your OS.



1. Goto your Control Panel, and open the "Sounds and Audio Devices" item

2. Select the "Hardware" tab and select "Audio Codecs", then press "Properties"

3. In the "Audio Codec Properties" window select "Properties" again


You will see a list of installed codecs. In my case the list was rather large, because I work with audio and video files a lot. You'll need to figure out which codecs are third party codecs for yourself.



1. Select the third party codecs one at a time and click "Remove"

2. Repeat these same steps with video codecs


You also might want to try this piece of software to help you remove codecs.

After you follow the above codec removal steps, reboot your pc and run Oblivion. Hopefully your crashing problems will be fixed.


source


----------



## ahinson0098 (Sep 14, 2007)

Every driver I tried to remove, I got a warning message saying that this driver is required by the system. Removing it may cause system not to function properly. I have 15 drivers in both audio and video and I guess they are all basic codecs.


----------



## meoang (Aug 6, 2008)

ahinson0098

I have the exact same problem you're having, oblivion used to work just fine, and i recently reinstalled it, and the exact same thing happens to me. I even try using oldblivion and I get the same result


----------



## meoang (Aug 6, 2008)

I have solved the problem. The problem comes from an audio codec conflicting with oblivion. I used this program http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/installed_codec.html to disable all audio codecs added since it last worked. After I did that, I started it up and everything worked great.


----------



## TheDragonOfIce (Mar 25, 2010)

Just to reply to the previous poster:

YOU ARE AMAZING! ray::heartlove

Seriously, I've been looking all over the internet for nearly a week now trying to solve the OPs problem, and the closet thing I've gotten to a solution is "Damn. We're stumped... that sucks dude." But that program you suggested did the trick. I disabled "MPEG-I Stream Splitter" and now everything works perfectly .

EDIT: I'd just like to clarify that I was trying to solve the problem because I was experiencing it as well... not because I'm OCD about solving other people's issues lol.


----------

